# Falla camara CCTV



## LeanB (Mar 28, 2016)

Buenas a todos. 

Estaba buscando ayuda con este problema que tengo hace bastante tiempo. Tengo un DVR de 16 canales, y 4 camaras instaladas al rededor de una sociedad de fomento. Las instale de corajudo. 
El problema es que se empezó a ver mal algunas camaras (Imagen adjunta). Una camara de ellas cada tanto, y sin que nadie toque nada, se vuelve a ver normal y luego se ve mal otra vez. 

Les agradeceria mucho si pudieran ayudar. 
Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 28, 2016)

limpia los contactos, o cambia los conectores, tambien puede ser un cable haciendo falso contacto


----------



## LeanB (Mar 28, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> limpia los contactos, o cambia los conectores, tambien puede ser un cable haciendo falso contacto



Buenas Solaris8

Gracias por tu respuesta y voy a probar haciendo eso. Muchas gracias! Luego comento como resulto.


----------



## naxito (Mar 28, 2016)

LeanB dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Estaba buscando ayuda con este problema que tengo hace bastante tiempo. Tengo un DVR de 16 canales, y 4 camaras instaladas al rededor de una sociedad de fomento. Las instale de corajudo.
> El problema es que se empezó a ver mal algunas camaras (Imagen adjunta). Una camara de ellas cada tanto, y sin que nadie toque nada, se vuelve a ver normal y luego se ve mal otra vez.
> ...


Revisa el voltaje que le llega a tu camara y tambien ve que esten en buen estado los balum de video si es que usas utp y que ningun cable de señal pase por cables de electeicidad alterna. Saludos [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 28, 2016)

si revisa si el cuando falla hay menor voltaje en la red ,presta atencion si la falla se produce cuando se enciende un aire o se produce un gran consumo en la red


----------



## nelsonr (Mar 28, 2017)

Muy buen día amigos necesito de su ayuda. 
Mi pregunta es. Cuanto voltaje DC soporta un cable UTP  y cuanta corriente, ‘Lo recomendable’.
Se los pregunto porque estoy usando el cable para trasmitir una señal de 5v  1.5 amperios,  y me gustaría saber si es seguro y si  este tipo de cable podría soportar hasta 12v 2 amperios
Gracias por su tiempo


----------



## naxito (Mar 28, 2017)

Depende del awg del cable y la categoría. Saludos


----------



## nelsonr (Mar 28, 2017)

El AWG 24 Cat 5E
Como realizo el calculo?.

Gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Kebra (Mar 28, 2017)

Para 4 cámaras una fuente de 2 Amp. está muy justa. Lo mínimo que ponemos nosotros en 3A. Y de calidad aceptable, tipo Pronext. 
En la imagen adjunta no se distingue si es "lluvia" o alguna interferencia. Revisá las masas si usaste cable tipo CCTV. Y si usaste balunes con UTP lo mas probable es que los balunes sean demasiado chinos.

Si vas a usar UTP para mandar la alimentación, usá un par para el positivo y otro par para el negativo. Y dejá un par de back-up para un eventual cambio de video.

*NO USES NI POR EQUIVOCACIÓN MAS DE UN UNA CÁMARA POR CABLE UTP*

El cable UTP con balunes se usa para tramos largos donde el precio de cable RG6 se va mas arriba que la combinanción UTP-balunes. No te tientes a mandar la alimentación para TODAS las cámaras por un solo par. Pasá un UTP por cada cámara, y dejá un par de back-up.

Si usaste esos cables CCTV chinos de 18 metros que ya vienen armados con fichas, es probable que sea un problema de masa. Yo me volví loco en un lavadero industrial, hasta que agarré un pedazo de RG6 tri-shield y le puse 2 fichas F de compresión, y adaptadores F a RCA (de la salida de video de la DVR al monitor) y desaparecieron todas las rayas.


----------



## lambert2018 (Jul 24, 2018)

el cable utp se puede usar para compartir alimentacion y video de varias camaras tranquilamente. si son tramos largos mejor usar uno bueno, ya que los chinos son mas finos. y en cuanto a la interferencia entre señales yo he colocado 3 utp por un caño corrugado de 25 mts junto con otros caños de 220 sin problemas. y por esos utp pasaban señal de portero, camaras alarma, alimentaciones y hasta telefono y no se molestaban. tambien he puesto un solo utp para una camara y tuve interferencias con las que todavia estoy luchando...
Para Nelsonr 12 3a en un par de utp tira 50 mts perfecto.


----------

